# Famous Movie Lines



## dwndrgn (Nov 20, 2003)

Name the movie from the quote, then give another quote for the next guess...

What movie is this line from:
"We've got cows!"

If you are stumped at any time, ask for a clue.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 21, 2003)

Oh, man.  That's my favorite line from "Twister".  Cool movie.

Okay.  Now I have to think of a good quote from another film.  Hmmmm.....What movie is this line from: 

"This is better than Goofy Golf."

_P.S.  I think this is an exact quote; even if it isn't (I'm not in a position to check it right now), it is close enough that if you've seen the movie, you should know it._


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 21, 2003)

You've got me stumped.  The only thing that comes to mind is National Lampoon's Vacation but I don't think that is it.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 21, 2003)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> You've got me stumped. The only thing that comes to mind is National Lampoon's Vacation but I don't think that is it.


Okay - here's a hint.  There is a Johnny Mathis song in the same film.

Yeah, I know, not much of a hint - but I don't want to make it too easy yet; it isn't exactly an obscure film.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 21, 2003)

Shoot!  Still stumped.  It must be one I've not seen, usually I can tell by the type of diologue where it is from but this I don't recognize.  Oh well, I'll let someone else figure it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 22, 2003)

Johnny Mathis? Oh lordy, I'm no good at this game!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 22, 2003)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> "This is better than Goofy Golf."_._


That would be "Close Encounters of the Third Kind"

"Alright, you primative screwheads, listen up!"


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 22, 2003)

Gnome said:
			
		

> That would be "Close Encounters of the Third Kind"
> 
> "Alright, you primative screwheads, listen up!"


Quite right, Gnome.  I'm proud of you.  Unfortunately, I don't have a clue what movie your line is from.  Hints?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2003)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Quite right, Gnome. I'm proud of you. Unfortunately, I don't have a clue what movie your line is from. Hints?


Another quote from the same film. This should make it easy.

"This......is my Boomstick!"


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 23, 2003)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Another quote from the same film. This should make it easy.
> 
> "This......is my Boomstick!"


I must not have seen this one...neither quote sounds familiar at all - and I think I'd remember the broomstick one - that's classic.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2003)

More clues:

13th century

Deadites

Sheila

Book of the Dead

Sam Raimi

Wouldn't have thought this movie was that obscure.


----------



## Incognito (Nov 26, 2003)

Army of Darkness?

(Never seen it, but Sam Raimi?)


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2003)

You are correct, Brian!  Sam Raimi directed it.  And you should rent it sometime, but watch EVIL DEAD II first.  It's a sequel to that.

But Brian, you didn't leave a quote!


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 26, 2003)

I'll help Brian out and give a quote.

"Game over, man.  Game over!"


----------



## Gnome (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm thinking "Aliens"?  If so here's a new one.

"Remember the time you tried to drill a hole in your head?"

"That would have worked if you handn't stopped me"


----------



## Incognito (Nov 27, 2003)

Hey! I'm having my chance to quote stolen from me!!! 

I didn't know I was right!


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 27, 2003)

Incognito said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm having my chance to quote stolen from me!!!
> 
> I didn't know I was right!


You snooze, you lose!  Go ahead and add a quote if you like, the more, the merrier!


----------



## Incognito (Nov 28, 2003)

Okay - I have no idea about the above two quotes, so I'll choose an easy one: 

(momentary shock) "You're going to need a bigger boat".

2 points if you can give the actor's name, AND the character name.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2003)

Incognito said:
			
		

> Okay - I have no idea about the above two quotes, so I'll choose an easy one:
> 
> (momentary shock) "You're going to need a bigger boat".
> 
> 2 points if you can give the actor's name, AND the character name.


Jaws....Roy Scheider......Chief Brody!


----------



## Incognito (Nov 28, 2003)

Okay - who's line is is now anyway?


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 28, 2003)

Incognito said:
			
		

> Okay - who's line is is now anyway?


Gnome's.  I won't jump line this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 28, 2003)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I'm thinking "Aliens"? If so here's a new one.
> 
> "Remember the time you tried to drill a hole in your head?"
> 
> "That would have worked if you handn't stopped me"


Aliens is correct.  Your line sounds like something from "Dumb and Dumber" but really I've no idea.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2003)

I'll make it easy for you.  It's an exchange between Venkman and Egon.  Ray is in the background fooling with an electronic device.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 28, 2003)

Easy is good. 

"Ghostbusters"?

My turn!

Oh, poop! I can't think of a quote! Er...

"Abominable Snowman? Why not the Agreeable Snowman?"

Think little green guy and big hairy blue guy.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 28, 2003)

Would that be Monsters inc?

Here's mine:

I love you but we've only got 14 hours to save the Earth!
(soundtrack by Queen)


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2003)

Too easy....Flash Gordon.



"From the land beyond beyond, from the world past hope and fear....."


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 28, 2003)

The 7th Voyage of Sinbad 

Your Stupid minds. Stupid, stupid stupid!
(hint- voted worst film ever made)


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 29, 2003)

Worst film?  Oh, that has to be "Plan 9 From Outer Space".  Classic Ed Wood.

Okay.  Assuming I'm correct, here's another line (this one should be easy):

"What we have in mind is breakfast in bed for four hundred thousand!"


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 2, 2003)

Ok, I cheated and found out which movie this was from (I haven't seen it) but I won't tell so the others can still have a go at it.


----------



## mac1 (Dec 6, 2003)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Worst film? Oh, that has to be "Plan 9 From Outer Space". Classic Ed Wood.
> 
> Okay. Assuming I'm correct, here's another line (this one should be easy):
> 
> "What we have in mind is breakfast in bed for four hundred thousand!"


I have Plan 9 on DVD, it is indeed glorious, I really want them to release Glen and Glenda, it looks hilarious from the trailer! The quote is from Woodstock, which I also have on DVD! (as well as the aforementioned Monsters Inc., Aliens, Army of Darkness and Evil Dead II) I think I may have too many DVD's. NAH! You can never have too many DVD's. Here's another from my vast collection...



> Remember, Sully, when I promised to kill you last?   . . .
> 
> . . . I lied!


----------



## riffraff (Feb 13, 2004)

has anyone answered this yet?  because if not it's from Commando 1985 


hmmmm, assuming no one has answered it, here's an easy one:

"I'm a mean green mother from outer space"


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 13, 2004)

riffraff said:
			
		

> has anyone answered this yet? because if not it's from Commando 1985
> 
> 
> hmmmm, assuming no one has answered it, here's an easy one:
> ...


"Little Shop of Horrors". Sounds like one of Audrey II's lines.

Oh, and just in case I was right:

"What we have here is failure to communicate".  (Hint: not a sci-fi or fantasy film.)


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 17, 2004)

I know that line!  I can even hear it in my head.  I just can't think which movie...

Someone's going to answer and I'm going to be slapping my head thinking, "Of course, now I remember..."


----------



## zorka (Feb 17, 2004)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> "Little Shop of Horrors". Sounds like one of Audrey II's lines.
> 
> Oh, and just in case I was right:
> 
> "What we have here is failure to communicate".  (Hint: not a sci-fi or fantasy film.)


 Right you are, Miss. It is Audrey II from Little Shop of Horrors. 

 You're line is from "Cool Hand, Luke" said to Paul Newman just before he was shot. I believe it is the last line of the film.  Speaker was actor Struther Martin.


----------



## zorka (Feb 17, 2004)

I've got one for you. Not sure how easy or hard it is:

 "If it bleeds, we can kill it."


----------



## riffraff (Feb 17, 2004)

is it predator?

if it is:

wait, master, it might be dangerous, you go first

(i really suck at thinking of difficult quotes)


----------



## zorka (Feb 18, 2004)

riffraff said:
			
		

> is it predator?
> 
> if it is:
> 
> ...


 Predator it is as yours is Young Frankenstein.

 Here's another, probably just as easy - there were so many better lines:

 "Locked, from the inside. That can only mean one thing. And I don't know what it is."


----------



## nemogbr (Feb 19, 2004)

Sounds familiar, although not sure wheres it's from.

Here's an easy one while we digest and it's easy.

"There shall be no peace, so long as Kirk lives." Great ending to a meeting methinks


----------

